# 11 Mar 12:  Sgt (ret'd) Ron Simpson, Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (14 Mar 2012)

Ron served with the Regiment when there were still satellite platoons in Marathon and Geraldton, Ontario.  From his newspaper obit:





> Ron Simpson age 64 of Marathon passed away peacefully at home Sunday, March 11th, 2012. He is survived by his loving wife Sandy, daughter Dianna (Mike), 2 grandsons Tim and Karl of Marathon. Brother Rick Simpson of Terrace Bay. Predeceased by his parents Arley and Jeanne Simpson. Funeral Service will be held at the Marathon Legion at 1pm Friday, March 16th, 2012. The family asks in lieu of flowers donations can be made to the Canadian Cancer Society.


----------

